# Streaming audio - equipment advice pls



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm getting towards completion of lounge redecoration, as part of which I have bought a 37" LG TV. This is complemented by my TiVo, a Panasonic Home Theatre system and feeds from Sky and Virgin.

I've now decided I want to get rid of the old music centre and use the home theatre to play music, in particular MP3s, which are on a NAS box elsewhere in the house. I need a good player/interface (I like Winamp features and iTunes search ability) and I have no idea what equipment to get. (I have no need to stream video from a PC).

A Media Center PC seems the obvious choice but feels like overkill, and I am a bit strapped for space. I also want to keep it simple, for the others in the house. And it would be good if it was reasonably priced too!!

There seem to be devices around which say they handle streaming media but I can't find anything on their interface, and some of them seem to be just glorified NAS boxes.

Any suggestions please? (I've had a look on AV forums but can't see anything that helps)


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

btw I have cat5 to the TiVo so can use either a wireless or wired device. I would not be necessarily be anti an XBox if it does what I need...


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a modded xbox doing (almost) precisely that.

Both the xbox and the NAS are plugged into the same router in my case but it would work equally well as long as both were wireless.

Xbox goes into tivo's VCR scart via RGB scart so the sound goes through the surround sound just as tivo does.

Alternatively, take a look at Mikerr's "play mp3s on tivo" thread, I asked if it would work with a NAS and he said yes (although there was some technical samba-y type caveat).

EDIT:

Here'es my question, Mikerr's answer is two posts down http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5486984&&#post5486984


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Excellent, thanks. Having read the thread, the technology doesn't particularly scare me but the potential for stuttering does, and I really need a good interface, so I can easily select which track to play next (usually by artist or title). Does the XBox have one?

Just off to do some XBox research, to see the minimum model I can get which supports HD - may as well go for that now than upgrdae later.

You say your XBox is modded - is that a pre-req for playing MP3s? If so, how modded?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

smokie said:


> Excellent, thanks. Having read the thread, the technology doesn't particularly scare me but the potential for stuttering does, and I really need a good interface, so I can easily select which track to play next (usually by artist or title). Does the XBox have one?
> 
> Just off to do some XBox research, to see the minimum model I can get which supports HD - may as well go for that now than upgrdae later.
> 
> You say your XBox is modded - is that a pre-req for playing MP3s? If so, how modded?


Soft-modded. Very easy to do, the hardest part was getting some files onto a memory stick thingy - that took me about 8 months, the rest about 20mins 

I use xbox media center, not sure if there are other apps that do the same thing, and it is fantastic. Easily one of the best bits of software I have ever used (can't decide which is best, tivo or xbmc)

WRT HD, Somebody (I think ChrisD?) mentioned they had got this to work - I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=339269&highlight=xbox

so it can be done, hopefully ChrisD will spot this thread.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

There are a lot of options and a lot depends on your budget and the little tweeks which you want as there are pros and cons with most.
If you don't want to use the TV to select tunes then google 'sonus' and 'squeezebox' as both these are well respected - both form the foundations for a proper multiroom music system. The sonus is expensive but really nice.

I use Netgear MP101's connected to TwonkyMedia's Universal Plug and Play media server (uPnP). It has it's own screen and quite powerful SMS style search interface from the remote. I really can't recommend the MP101 as it tends to be fussy about slight drops in the network even wired to a 'g' speed network - if you wanted to try it out and found one very cheap on eBay it might be worth a look but I wouldn't spend more than £30.
Philips Streamium products are also uPnP compatible and notionally all uPnP clients can work with all servers. Twonky is preinstalled on some NAS devices.
http://www.twonkymedia.com/Products/TwonkyMedia/devices.html

You can even get a PSP to talk to a uPnP server but the interface isn't that pleasant - all the tracks listed one by one 

The AppleTV will integrate well with iTunes but I was put off by it using as much power in standby as when on - Automan posted his thoughts on his in the UK Chit Chat forum.

For a good overview of what is available I can recommend this site which belongs to a regular AVForums poster andrew_some number_
http://www.audiofi.co.uk/reviews/overview.php

If use iTunes and you have one then I would recommend docking an iPod. Since I got my 80GB iPod we more or less abandoned the MP101 system and music server. Now my partner has a 160BG classic our whole library fits on it so there is almost no reason to power up the music server. If you don't have one then I would consider it. As well as a portable player both our cars have iPod interfaces so all our tunes go with us everywhere. I haven't played a CD in a year!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The Logik IR 100 is pretty good:
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/product/Logik/IR100/901880

It was £39.99 in pc-world & currys last month, but back to £79.99 on the website, might be worth a look if its still £39.99 on the shelves.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

This is what i use (does not support direct connect to NAS though)

TVIX M-4100SH

http://www.tvix.co.kr/Eng/products/4100sh.aspx

http://www.tvixbox.com/product_details.php?product_id=17


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I use Xbox 360's with Windows MCE. However, you don't have to use them as MCE extenders, and with compatible streaming servers (don't ask me which if they aren't PCs), you can uses the XBox 360 interface instead.

Interestingly, plugging my iPod into the Xbox's USB port caused the Xbox to assemble and use the Xbox interface with the music on that as well.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

The second Xbox I bought (xbox 1) cost me about £20 on ebay. Another £30 on a solderless xecuter3 ce chip took about 20 minutes to install. XBMC is absolutely the best system for music and avi playback across a wired network. I have one in the living room on a 37" LCD TV and another in my office out the back to a 15" LCD TV and couldn't do without.
Watch out for streaming players than require you to install ANYTHING on a pc. Ideally you should be able to play back from an SMB share on your local network regardless of source.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Well I thought I'd drop back in and let you know what I decided. After a lot of research I have gone with putting a Vista PC with the entertainment equipment. It won't do everything I wanted (no HD) but at least the interface is known and familiar.

Aside from some awful reviews, I was put off most of the mid-range streaming devices as I could not find anywhere to see one in action. With a large music collection, I was concerned about search and browse facilities.

The PC I bought is not powerful enough to be a full media centre, but will server as a backup device for the other PCs in the house and could become a media extender in the future, although once streaming devices come more into the mainstream I can see that they will have an appeal to me.

Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Going forward this might be something worth considering given the spec and the price! Available shortly I understand:

http://www.popcornhour.com/


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Ah - they went on sale today and the entire stock was sold in 20 minutes! Next consignment arrives mid November it seems.

Actually this is what a new TiVo needs to be - existing TiVo functionality with everything Popcorn Hour offers. Things are moving too quickly!


----------

